# Bread crumbs...



## Otter (Dec 2, 2004)

I've always made my own breadcrumbs, usually just puttting them out a day or so in advance, or putting them in the oven for 7 or so minutes if I forgot. I like this because I can make the amount I want when I want it, plus it keeps my sandwich bread fresher. I see so many store-bought bread crumbs (Contadina, Panko, etc.) that I am wondering - am I missing something? While we're on bread, we don't consume a lot, so I often put part of it in the freezer (never in there for more than a week or two) - feelings on this?


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 2, 2004)

I freeze my bread all the time as we don't use much at all.  As long as I remember to get it out ahead of time for sandwiches, I'm fine.  For toast, I just pop it in the toaster oven frozen.

I don't make my own breadcrumbs.  I want to start; however we only use wheat or multi grain bread so I don't always have the kind I'd need and I've just been in the routine of the conenience of the store-bought.  I'm sure it's a better quality than what I purchase.

I don't have to worry much about leftover bread as we live close to a duck pond.  I'm happy to go visit the ducks and share the stale stuff with them!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 2, 2004)

We eat a lot of bread, but I save the heels by leaving them out to dry out thoroughly.  When I have enough, I throw them into a ziploc bag and pound the snot out of them with a rolling pin.  Then store in Tupperware.

If I can talk the family into it, sometimes I make bread pudding instead.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 2, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> When I have enough, I throw them into a ziploc bag and pound the snot out of them with a rolling pin.



Sounds like a good stress reducer!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 2, 2004)

Yes it is, PA.  I have two pins - one for each hand.  Used one last night to beat the crap out of salt and vinegar potato chips a la Lifter to coat our fish with.  Felt wonderful after.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 2, 2004)

That's why I always knead bread dough by hand and not in the KA mixer!


----------

